# Disney's Upgrade to Blu-ray



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Disney is offering rebates to folks who want to upgrade DVDs or VHS tapes to Blu-ray. I seen the link in the Up case and had to check it out. Right now the only thing they are offering is Monsters Inc. I would safely guess there will be more in the future. :T

http://www.disneyupgrade2blu.com/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is awesome. Warner Brothers is also offering a similar program as well offering people the ability to trade DVD's for Blu Ray Discs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Is that only in the US guys or will it be made available to everyone, ie UK 

It's a great idea and I really hope they do!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry John. :sad: It says at the bottom of the second web page "Valid in US and Canada". :hissyfit:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

mechman said:


> Sorry John. :sad: It says at the bottom of the second web page "Valid in US and Canada". :hissyfit:


 :hissyfit:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
John, I am not sure. I would imagine that this program is Stateside only given the Region Coding. Hopefully, the UK arm of Disney and WB will offer a similar program.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I certainly hope they do JJ as I want to get as many Disney titles for my little daughter to enjoy, and I'm a sucker for watching Disney movies too


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Without Pixar, I could have cared less for this. Pixar makes the best animated children's movies, followed by Dreamworks, IMO. Until Disney bought/contracted with Pixar I couldn't tell you what their (Disney's) last animated release was. I mean we all remember the classics, but recent releases were not nearly as popular as Nemo, Toy Story, Cars, The Incredibles, Bug's Life, etc. The only ones I can recall from Disney without help are Mulan and Treasure Planet. Wise move on Disney's part to latch onto the Pixar early on.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

So true mech, when I think of Disney movies I think Pixar and the usual Toy Story, Incredibles, Bugs Life...but then there is the other side which we do tend to forget and they are getting there re releases on BD and DVD again, Snow White has just been released but will they appeal as much as the newer pixar movies...some how I don't think they will.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

OK. I can't find any details on the Disney Blu-ray upgrade program. Just that website http://www.disneyupgrade2blu.com/

Does anyone know how this will work or what movies will be included. I have a ton of old Disney DVD's and I would love to upgrade.

I called a Disney number and they said it was not available yet and told me to call 888-278-6011. I did and left a message.

I was also told to e-mail [email protected]

Anyone else have details?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

As the site says, "Coming Soon". What their definition of 'soon' is, could be anyone's guess. I'd just check the site occasionally.


----------

